# Missing fish....missing anemone?



## simplemath01 (Aug 29, 2012)

About a week ago I noticed one of my green chromis fish disappeared. I thought maybe he was hiding under a rock or maybe guarding eggs or something like that. He never turned up, and about three days later, my anemone disappeared. The next day, I noticed white cotton like stuff on my sand bed and feared the worst: my anemone died. So far nothing else in my tank has died or showed signs of stress. So, the only conclusions I can draw are: 
1. My anemone ate my chromis fish and died, or is maybe still alive and hiding inside a rock. The white cotton stuff could be anemone tissue, or maybe remains of the fish if he ate it.
2. The fish just disappeared and my anemone is still alive somewhere.
3. Both my fish and anemone just mysteriously vanished.
I moved around all the rock, and couldn't find either of them. Checked my filter, skimmer, and still no fish or anemone. I don't have any mantis shrimp, so I have no clue what happened. Anyone have any experience or idea about this?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If fish die and are not removed they could ; be eaten by tankmates,pollute water causing additional deaths ,possibly start desease outbreaks.Since you searched for him he has probly been eaten.Test your water to see where it's at.Anenomes are very diffacult and usually require a mature tank(over 1 year old).What kind of water do you use?Anything besides RO or distilled will not be good enough(for 95%) of corals or inverts(to much "crap" in tap).


----------



## simplemath01 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a RO/DI unit that I use for 100% of my tank water, even top offs. I already checked the levels, and ammonia is at 0, nitrate at 0, nitrite at 0, phosphate at 0, alkalinity at 9dKH, calcium at 400, ph at 8.2, temp at 80 F, salinity at 1.025. All the levels check out, and the only fish I have right now are green chromis, since I am slowly adding new fish. The anemone has been in my tank for about 5 weeks now, and was only about 2-3" big. Maybe he was so small he didn't cause a spike in my aquarium levels since he was so small, if he died.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

So you had 2 Chromis in there. Do you have a lid on te tank? Check around the tank for a Chromis that may have jumped out. And an Anemone that small would just kinda disolve away, possibly what you see on the tank bottom.


----------



## simplemath01 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have plexiglass covering the top with holes for the skimmer, refugium, filter, etc... and a canopy over that. I did check all around the aquarium, and it's on hardwood so it would be reasonably visible should it have jumped out. Looks like I'll just have to accept they are both gone :/


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a similar thing happen a few months back. I had two ocellaris clowns, happy and healthy. I fed them when I got up and then went to take a shower. When I came back one of them had disappeared. I checked and checked everywhere to try to figure out where he had gone but found absolutely nothing. No where on the floor or in any box/bucket/container near the tank (I even looked for any drips to indicate a path out). Not sucked into any intake. Not in the overflow or stuck in any other piece of equipment. I checked all the normal hiding spots he and other fish like as well as all the rest of the rockwork as best I could without ripping it to pieces. Nothing. All I can figure is he somehow got wedged deep in the rocks somewhere (which would be weird as he rarely ventured into the rocks much).


----------

